# Small coffe shop - 20 covers...



## Angel (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi,

Im setting up a small artisan coffee shop, 20 covers, mainly based on high quality cofeee and small artisan food products.

I woul really appreciate any advice and more importantly if anyone has a cashflow in excel and business plan to use as a template it would be really apperciated?

Thanks


----------

